# setting depth for plunge router



## mag_rules (Jan 29, 2010)

I have a Black & Decker Fire-Storm Plunge Router, FS1200RP and I'm fairly new at using a plunge router. any tips on how to easily adjust hieght. I was cutting a 3/4 dado into mdf 1/4 deep. It took me a long time to get the depth correct. I was trying to measure from the base to the end of the bit, but it seemed like i needed three hands. I know it has depth adjustments but if you dont put the bit in at exactly the same depth everytime won't they be off? I'm just looking for some tips for an easy way to set the depth for my plunge router. Thanks.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Mike

It's best to use the pole stop on your plunge router..the easy way is to use some sq.brass bars if you don't have a set you can use some drill bits.

Just pop in the router bit,zero out the bit to the stock, put the dill bit under the pole stop and pull it down and lock it..then you are dead on every time.


======



mag_rules said:


> I have a Black & Decker Fire-Storm Plunge Router, FS1200RP and I'm fairly new at using a plunge router. any tips on how to easily adjust hieght. I was cutting a 3/4 dado into mdf 1/4 deep. It took me a long time to get the depth correct. I was trying to measure from the base to the end of the bit, but it seemed like i needed three hands. I know it has depth adjustments but if you dont put the bit in at exactly the same depth everytime won't they be off? I'm just looking for some tips for an easy way to set the depth for my plunge router. Thanks.


----------



## Mike Wingate (Apr 26, 2009)

I use the shanks of twist bit drills to set the depth (as above).


----------



## mag_rules (Jan 29, 2010)

okay mike, I'll be using drill bits. I assume the pole stop is the udjustable pole on my router. When u say zero out the bit to the stock, what exactly do you mean?

Also, i kinda get what you're saying, if i want to make a 1/4 depth put a 1/4 drill bit under the pole stop then adjust it?


----------



## mag_rules (Jan 29, 2010)

sorry i meant to reply to Bobj3, I'll be using drill bits. I assume the pole stop is the udjustable pole on my router. When u say zero out the bit to the stock, what exactly do you mean?

Also, i kinda get what you're saying, if i want to make a 1/4 depth put a 1/4 drill bit under the pole stop then adjust it?


----------



## jlord (Nov 16, 2009)

Hi Mike, Set your router on top of your stock and plunge down so your bit touches the top of your material. Then take your sized drill bit to use as spacer & set the depth stop with your drill bit under stop nut. That will set total plunge to include depth of cut.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Mike

Zero out the bit,,once the bit is in the collet, push the router down till the bit is just on the stock =zero the bit out..lock the router in place than put the drill bit under the pole stop let it drop down on the 1/4" drill bit, than lock it and your set to put in a 1/4" deep slot or what every you want to set it at...

======



mag_rules said:


> okay mike, I'll be using drill bits. I assume the pole stop is the udjustable pole on my router. When u say zero out the bit to the stock, what exactly do you mean?
> 
> Also, i kinda get what you're saying, if i want to make a 1/4 depth put a 1/4 drill bit under the pole stop then adjust it?


----------



## mag_rules (Jan 29, 2010)

okay, I got it. I will try it possibly tonight. That does sound very easy. Man, why do i always overthink stuff. Thanks for the replies.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Your Welcome Mike

It will be like putting your shoes once you have done it a time or two.. 

======



mag_rules said:


> okay, I got it. I will try it possibly tonight. That does sound very easy. Man, why do i always overthink stuff. Thanks for the replies.


----------

